

On the Social Deficits of Current Mobile Device Design - whoisstan
http://whoisstan.tumblr.com/post/21753719270/on-the-social-deficits-of-current-mobile-device-design

======
stoolpigeon
This made me chuckle. I can picture it - the looking around trying to find
something to grab onto as a conversation starter.

It's funny because to one personality type this is a negative impact and to
others it is positive. Me - I'm thrilled that my generic device does something
to help me from being approached by strangers.

And as a general tip - looking at the screen only makes you creepy it doesn't
help - because you can't decide for someone else if what they are doing is
interruption worthy. I know a guy in my office who does that and it makes me
want to punch him in the face. ("Oh - you're on HN! Good, then it's not a
problem if I interrupt you right now.")

~~~
whoisstan
_chuckle_ is a good thing:)

Having a breadth of designs between generic and super special will relax the
scene a bit, I am kind of freaked about our enforced gadget conformity. Lets
get a little freaky!

